
Play Pong to Support Hong Kong - vivaliberte
http://www.pong4hongkong.com
======
vivaliberte
Hey Guys, One of my close friends built this website called Pong 4 Hong Kong
(www.pong4hongkong.com) and I thought I would help get the word out. It's to
help support the movement in Hong Kong through playing Pong. If you beat the
AI in a game of 3, the website donates 5 cents per every win. Funding comes
from occasional ads, so please excuse them. Funds made on the website will be
directed towards Hong Kong Free Press via Bitcoin, highlighting a potential
use case as to bypass potential bottlenecks with sending money through
traditional payment processors to Hong Kong. Anyways, it would be appreciated
if you try it out and help further spread the word. Thanks a lot.

~~~
yorwba
Your friend already made a submission a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21520614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21520614)

